
Free eBook – Learn to build a paywall with serverless, next.js and sanity.io - dillonraphael
I&#x27;ve been playing around with serverless a lot lately. I love the fact I can build any idea that comes to my head, while hosting it for free and test if the idea has a market.<p>So, I decided to write an ebook on how to build a paywall using netlify functions, nextjs and sanity.io (data storage). Think of this as a gumroad replacement.<p>I&#x27;m giving this ebook away for free, well for a twitter follow. That&#x27;s it. Check it out at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.creatorsgate.com&#x2F;products&#x2F;build-a-paywall-and
======
dillonraphael
[https://app.creatorsgate.com/products/build-a-paywall-
and](https://app.creatorsgate.com/products/build-a-paywall-and)

